# Application "Desktop"



## Nicofieu (15 Novembre 2011)

Salut

connaissez vous cette app ?

je la trouve géniale, elle permet de controler un ordi à distance.

Je l'utilise, elle fonctionne à merveille mais j'ai une question si par hasard qqun ici l'utiliserait plus en profondeur que moi.

Controler mon mac à distance à la maison, sur mon réseau local, oui ca fonctionne nickel mais il semblerait qu'il soit également possible de faire ca de n'import'où dans le monde, à partir du moment ou il y a du wifi

Je ne sais pas trop comment configurer ca, avez-vous déjà essayé ?

merci !


----------

